# Looking to lose weight



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes I am looking for advice about losing weight.I am not hugely overweight but I would like to lose say 1 or 2 stone:thumb:
I have been doing a fair bit of walking after work and at the weekends (4 miles this morning) which I am going to keep this up.
My diet is not too bad the odd treat like a curry every month or so ect,I try and eat as much fruit as I can and water but I have a bad habit of snacking at night say 8 at night for example crisps or chocolate but if I put my mind to it I can stop it or switch to fruit.
My job is fairly physical which helps but any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

have u tried the BTBM diet? 

:lol:

all the best though bud i have lost two stone in 2 and half months


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-tom- said:


> have u tried the BTBM diet?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> all the best though bud i have lost two stone in 2 and half months


No its too good to waste:lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

really simple Ross - you have got to _eat less calories than you burn_, EVERY day, to lose the weight. 1-2 stone is 14-28lbs and 1lb of fat is equivalent to 3500 calories, so that means you need to burn approx _50-100,000 calories_ more than you eat to lose all that weight...

To put that into perspective, a Mars Bar contains about 280 calories, so you need to cut out a lot of food and burn a lot more calories to get there. Dont be put off though, as its very achievable with some effort and planning.

The real reason I use these numbers is that people often dont realise that 90% of weight loss happens in the kitchen eg what you eat. Going for a few walks wont hurt the fitness but it wont really burn you 100,000 calories in a hurry! You need to look at your entire diet and work out where you can reduce calories IN, over 6 months or so. Most people eat about 25-30% more food than they need to maintain a healthy weight, so its no surprise they pile on a few lbs a year and suddenly find themselves needing to shift quite a bit off.

I'd recommend the first thing you should do is go and learn about food - carbohydrates, fats, proteins, calories, % of calories from fat etc and learn about what you're eating. Then you can make sensible choices about what you eat. Sadly people often rush into cutting out particular foods without understanding the first thing they are doing, and dont make sensible choices that can work in the long term. Key thing to remember is '_there are no bad foods, just bad diets' _so think about how you structure you entire diet, from the moment you get up to the moment you go to sleep. There are easy wins like fast food, alcohol etc that can win you thousands of calories in a day or 2, but you need to think longer term.

Up the exercise and learn about high intensity training if you are serious about burning calories. Its been shown over and over that bursts of very intense activity, cardio and resistance training, is THE best way to burn calories. It might not be the best way to improve your cardiovascular fitness but it will burn calories fast, so think about what you want to achieve. Turning a sport into a hobby, like Mixman and his cycling, is a great way to do it in the long term but many people just love to go to the gym and burn it off that way. Either way, its still mostly achieved by diet control unless you plan to live in the gym....

Make a clear goal in terms of your weight, tell everyone you're going to do it, make a plan to get there and believe in yourself and your ability to get there. Dont weigh in every day and dont worry if you go for a curry 1 day and it wasnt on the plan, but think longer term and focus on what you want to do. Maybe the best reason is to decide WHY you want to lose the weight - without a VERY VERY good reason to change your habits you wont do it  Maybe its to snag a girl, avoid an early death, run round with your kids (when you get them), set an example to your family....whatever it is, without it you'll have no reason to tell your mates you're not going drinking with them tonight 

Good luck!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a brilliant reply with some amazing information.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

An absolutly superb reply from Bigpike that needs very little adding but let me just add this as my 2p.

Bigpike says 'there are no bad foods, just bad diets' this is soo true it isnt until you sit down and look at what you eat really that you realise it so DONT start the diet this week but instead buy yourself a small notepad and everytime you have a drink or eat something write it down. Then at the end of the week you will have a very clear idea of where your diet currently stands and will make it easier to sort out.

Take for example the curries you talk about having every so often. What do you have? Tikka massala? Korma? if it is something like that then they have monumental amounts of cream in them which is really really bad. there are also good(well better at least) curries such as rogan dishes which are tomato based so although still pretty greasy and bad they are at least better!

Exercise, As Bigpike says high intensity exercise like spinning classes will burn more calories but thats not to say stop what you are doing it's not worth doing. All exercise burns calories and just the fact you do it will help. but if you are walking purely for exercise why not try turning it into running?

As for telling everyone what you are doing then thats a big YES from me. nothing more motivating knowing you have told everyone what you are doing and that failure will mean ridicule from your peers! Personally I have a iphone app that logs my cycling and posts it on facebook and then when I weigh in i also facebook it. You may be surprised the amount of support you get doing that.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

All excellent advice here, just my 2p...

If you go to the gym, or even just get a barbell you can do a very good high intesity training session, as well as laying down a good foundation for muscle training later on should you choose to.

It was developed by Randy Coture (an MMA fighter) to really mimick the feeling of exhaustion you get from grappling and fighting.

Remember, start of light and dont try to go too fast, maybe just starting with the bar. You can add reps, sets, go faster or add weights a you progress. If anyone mocks you saying its "Only light weights" invite them to have a go, they are usually puking by the 3rd set if they are not used to it and go at it too fast!






Just my notes on this vid...

1-I dont do the good mornings, it hurts my back so I do weighted extensions later. Be carefull with this as poor form can result in injury, usually caused by going to fast or heavy to quickly.

2-For the squats when using light weights go lower down than this chap does, and REALLY power your way back up.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the exercise bit has been covered... for me, I use HITT circuits using body weight and compound movements to get the best overall workout... (hint, when you’re sick...that’s about the correct intensity! :lol

As for your diet, a couple of pointers from me:

Make sure you have a good breakfast, this kick starts your body for the day

Drink plenty of water – I drink about 3 litres a day, easy

Cut down on fizzy drinks etc, and up drinks like green tea

Think about your portion control.... this usually lets most people down... I use the hand method (don’t know if I made this name up)... but basically, none of my food groups are bigger than my closed fist on the plate... 

Eat 6 small meals a day think grazing rather than gorging...this is what the human body was designed to do.... It’s only when we start to grow up that the 3 meals a day rubbish comes into play...it’s wrong and dangerous.....

I’m not sure about who cooks for you etc, but get involved... I love cooking knowing exactly what is in my food and making sure it’s right for me....

You need to remember that FOOD is your bodies FUEL... so put rubbish in, get rubbish out...

Get some decent sleep, your body needs this

Keep your goal in mind, but don’t fuss about it... 

I have just been given the all clear to get back into exercise, so I know what I need to do, I have my plan, and it’s easy to get on with it.... but don’t become obsessed with it!

HTH

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> An absolutly superb reply from Bigpike that needs very little adding but let me just add this as my 2p.
> 
> Bigpike says 'there are no bad foods, just bad diets' this is soo true it isnt until you sit down and look at what you eat really that you realise it so DONT start the diet this week but instead buy yourself a small notepad and everytime you have a drink or eat something write it down. Then at the end of the week you will have a very clear idea of where your diet currently stands and will make it easier to sort out.
> 
> ...


I normally have a Madras,Vindaloo ect which dose not seem to be laced with cream.I have one maybe one a month.
I am going to keep a note of what I eat and see what I can improve on:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I plan to maybe start running but I am going to start off by walking to up my fitness a bit and then take it from there.
I plan to cut down on crisps,chocolate ect and eat fruit instead which is much better for you:thumb:


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

PaulGTI said:


> All excellent advice here, just my 2p...
> 
> If you go to the gym, or even just get a barbell you can do a very good high intesity training session, as well as laying down a good foundation for muscle training later on should you choose to.
> 
> ...


this looks far too advanced for a novice IMO

like doing 2-3 sets of dropsets back to back

if good mornings hurt your neck, you can hold the bar in front of you. You get the same effect


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Walked just under 4 miles tonight with the dogs,no crisps of chocolate for snacks just fruit:thumb:


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

If you are going to start running I would highly recommend some decent running shoes.
If your on the heavy side and are running in incorrect shows you are going to end up with injury's namely knees, shin's etc.

Going to a good running shop which can look at your gate and running pattern is well worth the money


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

DCR said:


> this looks far too advanced for a novice IMO


Doing the weight in the vid would be too advanced, but not starting off slower and lighter. Its like a cardio workout, just targeting different body parts in sucsession to keep the heart pumping.

Start slow and steady, and build up reps speed over a few weeks.

You could even start off using no weights and just go through the motions.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Eating better has gone well today:thumb:Eating plenty of fruit instead of chocolate and crisps and drinking plenty of water.
No walk today unfortunalty because it been really heavy rain all day but I will be out tomorrow if the weather picks up.


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Ross join a fat club. I joined Slimming world and lost 3.5 stones in 6 months JUST by changing diet.:thumb: NO EXERCISE either 

It seems a bit awkward going the first time as it is dominated by women. Once you get over that the once a week weigh in gives you a positive goal to go for.
The feedback is great also as there is loads of advice available.

It worked for me at least. 
P


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Phil but I want to do it by myself:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ross said:


> Eating better has gone well today:thumb:Eating plenty of fruit instead of chocolate and crisps and drinking plenty of water.
> No walk today unfortunalty because it been really heavy rain all day but I will be out tomorrow if the weather picks up.


walking in the rain is good for you, it will make you shrink.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Ross said:


> Eating better has gone well today:thumb:Eating plenty of fruit instead of chocolate and crisps and drinking plenty of water.
> No walk today unfortunalty because it been really heavy rain all day but I will be out tomorrow if the weather picks up.


Oh Ross!

What did Billy Connolly say about bad weather? There is no such thing, you just need to wear the right clothing, or buy an umbrella 

Good luck with the weight loss though


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Just thinking a bit more mate and it really is a "lifestyle" change that is required to get the weight off.

I made a big "lifestyle" change on March 2nd this year when I stopped smoking (I am still off them now ).

As a result of not smoking though my weight has gone up. This time last year I was 13 stone 12 and now I am 14 stone 6. I am still doing as much exercise, maybe more, but my body has found a new equilibrium.

I would like to get back down below 14 stone, but that would mean either doubling the exercise or cutting back on the snacks.

And see cutting back on the snacks, that is damn hard work! I have stopped smoking and other addictive substances, but cutting out the snacks is difficult, but it looks like you are able to do it, so keep it up


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I know what you mean its so easy to grab a bag of crisps,bar of chocolate but I am resisting it now and eating fruit instead:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have improved my diet a lot this week,no crisps,chocolate or general rubbish but lots of fruit and veg,water ect and I feel much fresher:thumb:


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Ross

I'm trying the same, my wife and me both turned 41 this year, her weight is fine but i'm 16 stone at 6ft tall.
I have just done a stint down in Cardiff for work and whilst there discovered spinning classes(bike), i did not lose a pound as i was feeding myself and was eating portions that were to large.
I'm now back home and we have now joined a council gym run by kirklees, the price is not to bad for a family membership and the classes are great, we are spinning twice a week and doing a bodypump class twice a week, i'm burning around 450-500 calories on a spin class not sure on the body pump.
The classes are great and the average age is around ours, last night there was over 40 people on the bodypump!
When we get home i have a bowl of soup and 2 slices of wholemeal bread, this is on a healthy diet with plenty of fruit and veg but still have a curry and a few bears on a Saturday night.
This is our 4th week and i currently weighing 15.5 after my tea.
The weight is coming of slowly and i feel great, also should add i have high blood pressure and have been on tablets for approx 2 years, its currently getting lower so my goal is to get to 15 stone and see if i can get off the tablets.

Good post by the way.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Good news mate:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well its been a week and I feel much better now,Trying to walk as much has I can,no chocolate this week just one bag of crisps and lots of fruit and soup.
I had a curry as a treat last night but thats going to be the last one for a while.
Since cutting out the rubbish foods I feel much fresher and less tired now which is good for motivation:thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Great to hear Ross 

Keep up the great work


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Mixman said:


> Great to hear Ross
> 
> Keep up the great work


Thanks,seeing your thread is really good and very motivating:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am still plucking away and I a feeling much better for it,fitness is improving,more get up and go,more energy.
Improving my diet has helped a lot I feel lots of fruit,water,soup and veg.
Cutting out crisps,chocolate,burgers,pizzas ect is helping too:thumb:
The belly is starting to recede slowly but the willpower is high and I am determined to keep going.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im looking to start some exercise.Not for weight loss (im 6'1" and 11.5 stone so about right i think) more for fitness.I used to live on the football field when I was younger and was fit but over the years Ive not done any exercise and want to get back in to it,my main problem is just motivation.Id rather be sat at home with my mrs than punishing my knees running round the block!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well the hard work is starting to pay off because I have lost just over half a stone in two weeks.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a great loss Ross, keep up the great work!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Mixman said:


> That's a great loss Ross, keep up the great work!


Thanks mate:thumb:Lots a walking,a few treats now and again and lots of water.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Ross said:


> Well the hard work is starting to pay off because I have lost just over half a stone in two weeks.


Well done Ross!

Keep it up mate


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Adam D said:


> Well done Ross!
> 
> Keep it up mate


I will,planning on losing maybe another 2 stone:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I got on the scales again tonight and I am down to 18 and a quarter stone:thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

i was never really hugely overweight - i cycle a lot, surf, play football - but was about 14 stone at 6ft (all muscle, big bones.... cough!). I struggle with my knees/shins when running, so I've bought a york cross trainer and scroll through the programmes, about half an hour a night and it's really good as a motivational tool. Because you can see the calories you're burning, distance/time left, heart rates versus the targets you have something to keep track of rather than just doing the same route over and over again when you go for a walk.

Plus it doesn't matter if it's raining and you can watch tv whilst you are doing it!

Don't forget you'll tend to lose a bit, plateau, lose a bit. plateau, so don't get too dissapointed if you stop losing weight as quickly. To put things into perspective, when bigpickle talked about a mars bar at 280 calories, it took me about 20mins to burn that off! I also found one of the easiest way to stop buying cr*p is to leave my wallet at home - doesn't matter if you are tempted then - and if you feel hungry, drink some water.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Frothey said:


> Don't forget you'll tend to lose a bit, plateau, lose a bit. plateau, so don't get too dissapointed if you stop losing weight as quickly. *To put things into perspective, when bigpickle talked about a mars bar at 280 calories, it took me about 20mins to burn that off!* I also found one of the easiest way to stop buying cr*p is to leave my wallet at home - doesn't matter if you are tempted then - and if you feel hungry, drink some water.


That is one of my motivations. Sometime I think about buying a Mars then I think about how long it will take to burn it off (about 25 mins for me according to the readouts) and I think...

"SOD THAT!!!"

Incidentally, I got caught in a heavy downpour toady and had to leg it about 100 metres back to my car. I was going quick (for me) and gave it my all. To my suprise when I got to my car I noticed I recovered very quickly where usually I would have been gasping for a few minutes, but best of all was the absence of the belly bottoming out while running!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats my thinking too about having to burn off say a Mars bar or similar.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm at a similar point, probably need to lose 1-2st ideally. My main issue is a stressful day job which is leaving me knackered at night, so I have no energy to go to the gym, and it's just easier to grab 'junk food' when I don't have the energy to cook, but it's clear that I'm effectively trapped in a cycle, which I know I need to break.

I think the idea of telling people that I'm going to do this will encourage me enough to then follow it through, and also an ultimate 'reason' to strive towards.

I've always have a stupidly quick metabolism so I've always been able to get away with eating silly amounts. People warned me that it would change, and it has!!! It's probably for the best anyway, given my poor diet!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

not having time isn't really an excuse - we have time to sit on here after all! whack a potato in the oven and couple of strips of chicken breast when you get in, 20 mins for you to chill out and eat it with a bit of salad - just don't add loads of mayo, butter and cheese.

no more hassle than sticking a freezer meal in or queing at the take away.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find soups suits me well especially these http://www.newcoventgardenfood.com/


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's some posh soup Ross - thanks, I'll give it a try 

Just tucking into my 'last' KFC :lol:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm with You all now is time for me 2 stones to lost so hard work for me in next few weeks just looking to get some weights and rowing machine to keep moving LOL


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

losing 2 stone in a couple of weeks isn't healthy - unless you are very overweight.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> That's some posh soup Ross - thanks, I'll give it a try
> 
> Just tucking into my 'last' KFC :lol:


There pretty good Russ:thumb:


----------

